# Burglar Shot By Homeowner Listed His Occupation as ‘Theif’ on Facebook



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...owner-listed-occupation-as-theif-on-facebook/


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Hah. "Florida Men" has become a category?


----------



## Hawker800 (Mar 16, 2018)

They've come a long way with CCW rights. Hope they can keep them.


----------

